# Granting 189 PR visa getting delayed



## severus (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi All,
Need help. I applied for PR (189) in 16th April 2014 through immiaccount and received an acknowledgement for successful visa application. But till date i have not received any intimation on further details such as granting visa etc. My immiaccount status says that my application is "finalized" and to "Please wait for Australian immigration authorities to contact you". I am from India and have applied for "Analyst Programmer" through Skillselect. All documents related to my education, job experience, medical test, Police verification are uploaded in immiaccount before 16th April 2014.

I need help to know whats going on, should i raise a complaint to immigration authorities, if yes to whom. Meanwhile i had to change my present address in india itself due to change of job. I tried to update this info in immiaccount but it rejects any attachment while uploading the "Change of circumstances" form. I tried to reach the authorities through their feedback help website in skillselect but to no response.

Any help appreciated...


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Call DIBP +61731367000 and politely notify your situation. Better call in morning AUS time. Since your case is finalized i hope you will get your grant letter immediate after calling, if not any other bad luck happens to you.

Better call them in the morning 5 am indian time.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

severus said:


> Hi All,
> Need help. I applied for PR (189) in 16th April 2014 through immiaccount and received an acknowledgement for successful visa application. But till date i have not received any intimation on further details such as granting visa etc. My immiaccount status says that my application is "finalized" and to "Please wait for Australian immigration authorities to contact you". I am from India and have applied for "Analyst Programmer" through Skillselect. All documents related to my education, job experience, medical test, Police verification are uploaded in immiaccount before 16th April 2014.
> 
> I need help to know whats going on, should i raise a complaint to immigration authorities, if yes to whom. Meanwhile i had to change my present address in india itself due to change of job. I tried to update this info in immiaccount but it rejects any attachment while uploading the "Change of circumstances" form. I tried to reach the authorities through their feedback help website in skillselect but to no response.
> ...


New to the forum, no wonder the question. All visa for 2014-15 have exhausted, hence you won't get a grant at least until the 1st week of July. Go through the 189/190 visa threads you'll get the full context.
You can submit form 1022/1023 to update your address or call them up to check. Don't be in a illusion that calling DIBP would help in quicker grant.


----------



## severus (Jun 10, 2015)

*Thank you for the info*

Hi friends,
Thank you for the info. I will make a call to them to see if it helps. I will check the 189 thread as well.

Once again thank you all for your support.


----------



## mokkalu2303 (Jul 20, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> New to the forum, no wonder the question. All visa for 2014-15 have exhausted, hence you won't get a grant at least until the 1st week of July. Go through the 189/190 visa threads you'll get the full context.
> You can submit form 1022/1023 to update your address or call them up to check. Don't be in a illusion that calling DIBP would help in quicker grant.


Rameshkd,

I appeared for my medicals and its still not showing in the dibp website, Is there a link that says All visa for 2014-15 have exhausted ?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

No further VISA's would be issued in Current FY due to VISA Cap and ALL applications will be processed starting from July. Also Many applicants have received DELAY emails.


Few people who had called DIBP to check their Application status WERE informed THAT VISA grants for this FY has been stopped due to VISA Cap.


*Regarding VISA Cap please see the following web-link:* *Fact sheet 21 - Managing the Migration Programme*


*Regarding Change in address:* See following Excerpt from IMMI website.




> *How can I update my address or passport details?*
> 
> 
> You must inform the department in writing or by telephone of any change of address for either you or your authorised recipient if your residential address will change for more than 14 days.
> ...


----------



## mrtension (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Mate
did you have a word with DIBP





severus said:


> Hi All,
> Need help. I applied for PR (189) in 16th April 2014 through immiaccount and received an acknowledgement for successful visa application. But till date i have not received any intimation on further details such as granting visa etc. My immiaccount status says that my application is "finalized" and to "Please wait for Australian immigration authorities to contact you". I am from India and have applied for "Analyst Programmer" through Skillselect. All documents related to my education, job experience, medical test, Police verification are uploaded in immiaccount before 16th April 2014.
> 
> I need help to know whats going on, should i raise a complaint to immigration authorities, if yes to whom. Meanwhile i had to change my present address in india itself due to change of job. I tried to update this info in immiaccount but it rejects any attachment while uploading the "Change of circumstances" form. I tried to reach the authorities through their feedback help website in skillselect but to no response.
> ...


----------



## severus (Jun 10, 2015)

mrtension said:


> Hey Mate
> did you have a word with DIBP



The Call didnt go through, so i will ask my friend to make the query who resides in Melbourne. I will update once i get the details from him.


----------



## Pranavan (Jun 11, 2015)

*Case Officer*

I am living in Singapore and logged for S189 visa on 04th March 2015 and subsequently attached my supporting documents in a week time. I received an email from the GSM case officer on 22 April 2015 to submit MC, PCC and to complete Form 80. I complied all documents and replied back to that email on 13 May 2015 but I received a failure notice.

Instead for this, I uploaded all these documents in immi account and clicked requested information provided. Now my status showing 'Assessment is in progress'. I sent the hard copies of the requested documents also and Adelaide office received on 22 May 2015.

I am waiting for an update everyday on my visa status. Anyone, please tell me how long will it take since we responded to case officer?




severus said:


> Hi All,
> Need help. I applied for PR (189) in 16th April 2014 through immiaccount and received an acknowledgement for successful visa application. But till date i have not received any intimation on further details such as granting visa etc. My immiaccount status says that my application is "finalized" and to "Please wait for Australian immigration authorities to contact you". I am from India and have applied for "Analyst Programmer" through Skillselect. All documents related to my education, job experience, medical test, Police verification are uploaded in immiaccount before 16th April 2014.
> 
> I need help to know whats going on, should i raise a complaint to immigration authorities, if yes to whom. Meanwhile i had to change my present address in india itself due to change of job. I tried to update this info in immiaccount but it rejects any attachment while uploading the "Change of circumstances" form. I tried to reach the authorities through their feedback help website in skillselect but to no response.
> ...


----------



## Pranavan (Jun 11, 2015)

*Hi*

I am living in Singapore and in the same board for travel to Australia. I provided the requested information by the case officer and now it has past one month and waiting for an update everyday.


----------



## newpeear (Jun 12, 2015)

got any information?


----------



## jango28 (Nov 2, 2013)

Pranavan said:


> I am living in Singapore and in the same board for travel to Australia. I provided the requested information by the case officer and now it has past one month and waiting for an update everyday.


Did you get your grant? how long did it take for you?


----------

